# Harbor freight purple hvlp



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all, 
I just purchased a Harbor Freight cheapo hvlp gun and throughly cleaned it. I have NEVER sprayed finish before. 
I tested it using my 2 1/2hp 10gal compressor, which is supposedly rated 6cfm @ 40psi, which is what the gun calls for. 
I practiced using sealcoat, which I thinned, but can't remember by how much, because it was left over from a different project (brushed). 
The sealcoat laid down beautifully, however, when I set everything up and made adjustments to the gun, the air would constantly be going thru the gun, and when I pulled the trigger, a nice coat of finish came out. 
My question: Is it normal for the air to be constantly flowing thru the gun?
It seems odd to me and it seems that I am just wasting air that my small compressor may not be able to keep up with. It did kick on while spraying a small cabinet door. 
Thanks for helping a newbie sprayer. 

Jim


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

From what you described, yes that is normal for that type of gun. Bottom line is if it's working for ha, go with it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no, not normal*

I have the same guns. Unless you are pulling the trigger, no air should be going through the gun. 
This one:
http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html

There are suction guns that bleed air though them until you pull the trigger, but not the above type:
Suction-feed guns allow air to flow through the top of the gun. This airflow pulls the paint up, out of the paint pail by use of vacuum power. This system is sometimes known as a siphon feed and it consumes a lot of air. Body work trade professionals often use this type of spray system. 
 Pressure-feed spray guns push air down into the pail of paint thus creating pressure. This system uses less air than a suction-type system and is better at lifting heavy materials like spray putty. 
 A bleeder spray gun system continually discharges air through the gun's air cap while the compressor is operating. This is because this simple system does not employ an air transformer tank like the other systems, therefore air must continually flow. 
 A non-bleeder system is similar to the above bleeder setup except the gun's trigger controls both the paint spray and the air flowing through the system. 
 Generally, the more money you spend, the better the spray gun and the better the spray gun will perform. The more efficient the spray gun, the less work you have to do afterwards in terms of sanding, buffing, rubbing and touching up. However for the non-professional home mechanic, the less expensive spray units will work very well. As you become more of a professional, if that is your goal, you can always move up to a better, higher-quality spray gun. 
 If you purchase a complete spray gun kit, including compressor, you do not have to make a choice. The spray gun that comes in the kit will be compatible with the compressor and other equipment in the kit. But if you are purchasing a spray gun separately, here are some guidelines. 
 The suction feed spray gun requires a lot of air. Therefore you will need a large compressor. But the result is: you will get more of a professional finish. Purchase a pressure feed gun if you have a smaller compressor; purchase a bleeder style only if your compressor has no tank or air receiver.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have that gun and no air should be going through the gun unless you pull the trigger. The air valve assembly illustrated parts #24 through #30 on page 9 of the owners manual is stuck depressed. Behind the trigger there is two nuts, a small one going into a larger one. Try loosening the smaller one and see if the pin comes out. The nut is a seal which keeps air from leaking there and if too tight prevents the pin from moving in and out. The pin is what actuates the valve. 

One note about that sprayer is it will drive you nuts if you don't keep the threads perfectly clean on the gun cup and cap. The least amount of paint on the threads will glue the cap on to where you can't hardly get it off.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

You can also try applying oil to the pin that goes in and out when the trigger is pulled. Sometimes that will stick and act like the trigger is being pulled when its not and that may solve the problem.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, please change my user name to jg2259 or jvg2259. I was using the tapatalk app and it made me re register. I don't know which registration used my email as a screen name, but I don't know how to change it, because someone else mentioned it on a different post I made. 
I will now only use the Woodworkinh Talk app for iphone. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, I was wrong. I can't edit the user name. I will ban that user name with your email address. It won't affect JG2259. Just use that one.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok. Thanks alot Steve!


----------

